# Looking for $$ Inheritance Articles $$



## N. Eshelman (Nov 30, 2015)

I am looking for articles on leaving an inheritance for your children and the work of the Kingdom. 

I am particularly interested in articles that ask difficult questions and give difficult answers. 

For example: 

-Should you leave $ to the local church? 
-Do all children have a "right" to an equal inheritance? 
-Should children who are unbelievers receive a part of the inheritance? 
-Should we fund para-church ministries at the expense of church-centered ministries? 

I would appreciate all that you've got. Link away:


----------



## CJW (Nov 30, 2015)

Randy Alcorn's book _Money, Possessions, and Eternity_ has a chapter (or two) addressing the questions regarding inheritance for children.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Nov 30, 2015)

NE:

What would you deem to be a difficult answer to any or all of these questions? 

There's a lot of stuff out there, particularly by Christian organizations, both churches and extra-ecclesiastical ones (for instance, the OPC and the PCA both have stewardship materials that includes information on wills, bequests, etc., referenced on their respective websites; the latter has a rather well-developed foundation to address such that you can find out about at http://pcafoundation.com/).

The Barnabas Foundation is an extra-ecclesiastical agency given over to providing materials and offering counsel in this area. You can check them out at http://barnabasfoundation.com/.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## earl40 (Nov 30, 2015)

This may sound off but leaving money to ones family can be toward the work of the Kingdom. Not to say one may not leave some of an inheritance to your church which is also great.


----------

